

Plug.dj - googletron
http://www.plug.dj/

======
jamesmoore
I prefer plug.dj over turntable for one reason: multiple playlists!

I can't tel you how many times me and my friends have asked TT for multiple
playlist to better organize my music, and it's been almost a year now!
Seriously though... what music app do you know if that only supports a SINGLE
playlist!??

Luckily plug.dj answered the call and supports multiple playlists and even
allowed me to import my tt playlist into my library. It's so much easier now.

------
p4bl0
I can't even try the site web or see what it actually does without using my
Twitter, Facebook, or Google account assuming I have one. To bad, it seemed
like it might be something worthy.

~~~
saiko-chriskun
it's a turntable clone, don't see much difference besides design

~~~
kendall_
There's actually tons of differences between the two. Plug.dj is international
and provides an optional real-time chat translation feature. You can also play
videos too, which is nice because you aren't just limited to audio only. You
can make playlists and import music/video from SoundCloud and Youtube. Also,
each avatar has its own dance and each room has DJ booth features. Oh ANDD
when a room reaches a certain amount of users, you can unlock a strobe-light
feature! Can't find any of this stuff anywhere else =) It's pretty awesome.

------
Tina89
plug.dj is pretty awesome, it has a lot of great features, I specially like
the dancing avatars and that it has real time translation, and I live outside
US so is really cool have a site like this accessible to everywhere in the
world.

~~~
Royal_Soda
Yeah! I have to agree, plug.dj is really amazing. Even more, I love how they
listen to the community for their opinion on future updates.

------
Beatsolos
This is awesome. Luclin is amazing and awesome at anything he does ||FS||

